# Replacement trems for strat suggestions.



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

I am looking for recommendations for replacement trems. I have a made in mexico roland strat with a 6 screw trem. Considering a Super-vee or a wudtone, but wondering if anyone has some better suggestions.

I love my strat, but I also love floyd locking trems. I never use the trem on this strat, do to the tuning issues with it. If it worked I would use it constantly. I will likely put some locking tuners on it, and may be a Graph tech nut. I'm not opposed to putting a 2 point trem on it, if a good option exists. Unfortunately a floyd will not fit with the roland pickup on this guitar.

Suggestions appreciated thanks,
Vaughn


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've heard good things about the Fender two point Trem on the higher end American strats.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Check out Callaham. They have upgraded Trems to fit your guitar without the need for drilling holes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If you're a Floyd lover, you may never be satisfied with a non-locking trem.

In spite of many claims that one style or another of Fender style or derivitive trems can approach FR tuning stability, I have yet to play one that lived up to that.

The closest I have is the trem on my PRS CU22.

It's much better than any others I've used, but come on, anyone who has used a Floyd extensively knows how bullet proof the tuning is.

Even a hard tail pales by comparison in my opinion.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The Gotoh 2 point trem bridges for strata are great as are the Fenders, but they require a different mounting system. 

For six screw strat bridges Callaham's are what I generally use and they are very good. Very well built and stay (mostly) in tune. They look very traditional and make both mdxi and USA style bridges. 

IF you're going to use it, Jeff Beck style or something, Mann Made makes a PRS style bridge for the strat (they made the original PRS bridge) I have one and it is AMAZING. The six screws aren't quite as good as the original 2 point PRS but it stays in tune really well and has that buttery PRS feel.

http://www.mannmadeusa.com/products/bridges/vibrato-bridges/


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

That man made looks interesting. I will look into it.

Floyd was advertising a new 6 screw replacement a while back. It looked promising, but I have not seen it come to fruition yet.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hipshot, Callaham, and Wilkinson come to mind. I'd see what they have to offer.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

FR Rail Tail Tremolo - Wide Chrome | Floyd Rose FR Rail Tail Tremolo - Wide Chrome 

This is the floyd rail tail, I see its coming this fall. Looks awesome, but the MSRP is 386$. ouch, and I assume that is US dollars to boot.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

There are ways to get it reasonably close. I would suggest looking at a Wilkinson 5+1 trem, which staggers the string holes in the block. It uses the 6 screw design, but modified to alleviate friction. I believe they also make a 2 point trem that requires only drilling the outer two 6-point trem screw holes to work. Wilkinson also has the advantage of being less expensive than many, and a steel block is available. Add a Tusq XL nut or similar, and good locking tuners, either staggered or with roller trees, and you are a good chunk of the way there.

I used one of these Wilkinson trems on a Vintage-brand Strat copy. I abused it like a rented mule, and it would always come back in tune.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Super Vee Blade Runner


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Callaham,


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Super Vee Blade Runner


I have a Bladerunner on one of my strats with a Magik-Lok installed. No modifications needed. I set it up to float and it's great for emulating Jeff Beck licks. Stays in tune even after some aggressive trem action.


----------

